# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfarë po bëni në këto momente?

## Neteorm

Duke përditësuar forumin, me ndonjë këngë të re të postuar nga sirena_adria ose nga opinionet e Albo opozitarin virtual më të flaktë.  :terroristi:

----------


## Neteorm

Një prej mbretërve të Indisë kerkoi prej një ministri që të gdhendë tek unaza e tij një frazë të cilën nëse e lexon kur është i mërzitur të lumturohet dhe nëse e lexon kur është i lumtur të mërzitet. 

Ai gdhendi:

"Edhe kjo kohë do te kalojë"

----------

SERAFIM DILO (16-05-2021)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po me kujtohej diçka qe mbase lidhet me ngjarjet e kesaj jave,si brenda vendit po ashtu edhe jashte, qe eshte nje fabulé qe tregon pak a shume se çfare eshte e drejta dhe e verteta. 

Dikur thuhej se ishte nje Rabin shume i ditur dhe me i zgjuari qe quhej Akiva, ishte aq shume i ditur sa qe te gjithe rabinet se bashku nuk arinin dijen e tije. 
Nje dite Rabini Akiva po diskutonte ,se kush kishte te drejte, me disa Rabin te rinj dhe Rabini Akiva i drejtohet atyre duke i thene: "Boll.Une kam te drejte dhe e verteta eshte siç them une se jam Rabini Akiva".
-Te tjeret i pergjigjen : Se,nuk mundesh te keshe te drejte vetem sepse je Rabini Akiva !
Atehere Rabini Akiva shkull me forcen e mendimit nje peme shekullore dhe u thote atyre : "Shikoni se çfare mbrekullishe mundet te beje personi im,prandaj pranoni te verteten time".
- Te tjeret prap i pergjigjen : Se,edhe se ben mbrekulli nuk do te thote se ke te drejte !
Rabini Akiva atehere theret Zotin. Hapet qielli dhe "zbret" Zoti dhe degjohet zeri i tije qe thote : "Rabini Akiva  ka te drejte".
-Te  tjeret atehere shprehen : Se po nuk e vertetove dhe faktove ate qe thua prap nuk ke te drejte !

----------

*Neteorm* (16-05-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

Po i hedh një sy forumit, mbas një stërvitje intesive..

----------


## Lov!

FitnesS. dhe hekurosje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

